# Looking for an address in Spain that will send things on to me



## Odessa (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello!

I'm not actually an expat (I'm English and live in England), but I thought you might be able to help me -- I've been to a couple of expat forums before to ask for help, and always found the users very polite and kind!

The thing is, I'm trying to buy some DVDs from a Spanish seller, which I desperately want, but he doesn't want to sell to someone outside of Spain. I'm buying these DVDs as a present for a friend, there's quite a few of them so it would be an ongoing arrangement, but unless I have an address in Spain, he won't send them to me.

Does anyone know how I can get an address in Spain where the things sent to it can be sent onto my actual house in England? I've heard of that kind of thing for the USA (as there are so many American sellers that only ship domestically), and I wondered if anyone might know if there was something in Spain that had a similar service.

I'd be really grateful for any advice anyone can give me. Thank you very much for taking the time to read this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Odessa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm not actually an expat (I'm English and live in England), but I thought you might be able to help me -- I've been to a couple of expat forums before to ask for help, and always found the users very polite and kind!
> 
> ...


you could try a Mailboxes type place - rent a mailbox & ask them to forward things you Home | MBE Local


----------



## Odessa (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you very much, xabiachica! And I love the cats in your avatar!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

You could contact someone who sells to the UK from Spain on Ebay and ask if they would handle it for a fee. After all they are sending overseas on a regular basis and know what is involved.

I'd offer one of the several unemployed in my Spanish family but the problem would be who was responsible for loses in transit? They say they sent but you never receive 

Of course if the items are all available you might find it cheaper to book a cheap flight and pick them up. You'd get a holiday thrown in  I've had London/Spain returns last year for less than £66 plus to/from airports. But my PO Box costs £76 for 6 months with no onward sending (presumably you would need a PO box that handle parcels).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alborino said:


> You could contact someone who sells to the UK from Spain on Ebay and ask if they would handle it for a fee. After all they are sending overseas on a regular basis and know what is involved.
> 
> I'd offer one of the several unemployed in my Spanish family but the problem would be who was responsible for loses in transit? They say they sent but you never receive
> 
> Of course if the items are all available you might find it cheaper to book a cheap flight and pick them up. You'd get a holiday thrown in  I've had London/Spain returns last year for less than £66 plus to/from airports. But my PO Box costs £76 for 6 months with no onward sending (presumably you would need a PO box that handle parcels).


it could be because overseas postage is so expensive from here

a friend of mine has a business which means sending things all over the world. It's actually cheaper for him to courier a big box to the UK almost daily & have someone there post out the individual items!


----------



## Odessa (Jan 21, 2015)

alborino said:


> You could contact someone who sells to the UK from Spain on Ebay and ask if they would handle it for a fee...Of course if the items are all available you might find it cheaper to book a cheap flight and pick them up...my PO Box costs £76 for 6 months with no onward sending (presumably you would need a PO box that handle parcels).


Thank you very much for those suggestions; that eBay one is a very good idea, which I'll start looking into, and your second suggestion gives me a very good idea of the costs involved…I didn't realise it would be so expensive! It may indeed be cheaper just to go there myself!



xabiachica said:


> it could be because overseas postage is so expensive from here
> 
> a friend of mine has a business which means sending things all over the world. It's actually cheaper for him to courier a big box to the UK almost daily & have someone there post out the individual items!


Thank you again for your help! The fact that sending internationally is so expensive (which I didn't realise) explains a lot about my seller's reluctance to send to me in the UK. At least I can see his point of view now…

Thank you both very much for your help!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> it could be because overseas postage is so expensive from here
> 
> a friend of mine has a business which means sending things all over the world. It's actually cheaper for him to courier a big box to the UK almost daily & have someone there post out the individual items!


Postage costs generally seem to have shot up in recent years. Ever since we moved here just over 8 years ago I've had an international subscription to a monthly magazine, but having just had the renewal notice I shan't be renewing as it is now cheaper to buy it from a local shop. Originally it was more expensive than the UK cover price to get it on subscription, but cheaper than paying the Spanish shop price. Now I would have to pay more than €2 per issue more to have it delivered than buying it here - just not worth it.


----------



## Odessa (Jan 21, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Now I would have to pay more than €2 per issue more to have it delivered than buying it here - just not worth it.


Wow, that's steep, Lynn!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I suppose you have considered whether the DVDs will play in England?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Odessa said:


> Wow, that's steep, Lynn!


I know - when I got the renewal notice and it said €105 for a one year subscription, there was a swift intake of breath! The cost per issue to buy in a shop here in Spain is €6.70 and the cover price in the UK is 4.20.

The funny thing is that the difference between the UK and Spanish prices to buy in a shop seems to have narrowed during the time I've been here, although the postage costs have gone up so much.


----------

